# The Sloppy Furniture Set



## Croconaw (Jun 23, 2021)

Sloppy series
					

The sloppy series (だらしないシリーズ darashinai shirīzu?, messy) is a series of furniture in the Animal Crossing series. It first appears in New Leaf. The series can occasionally be found in Re-Tail, or in the Police Station's Lost and Found; Sloppy furniture items cannot be bought from the Nooklings or...




					animalcrossing.fandom.com
				




What is your opinion on the Sloppy series? It was honestly one of my favorite sets. It first appears in New Leaf. I had my main room set up with the sloppy furniture. 

Did you think it was disgusting, or did you use it in your house?


----------



## neoratz (Jun 23, 2021)

i like it a lot!!! it has a lot of pieces that look GREAT with other mixtures of furniture, i think the most notable ones are the TV, table, and dresser. i never ended up using it in my house but i really wanted to use it on a 2nd player (which i also didn't end up doing because i fell off of playing). i think all the little details the series has make it really unique


----------



## Firesquids (Jun 23, 2021)

I love the sloppy set and I have a house in new leaf that showcases it.
 I got excited when I found the sloppy rug in NH but that's the only piece of the set that made it in to the game it seems


----------



## oak (Jun 23, 2021)

My house in New Leaf had the sloppy set. I'm a fan of the shabby vibe. I remember trying to steal pieces from Marshal's house but I can't remember if I ever got the full set. It would have been great if the set was available in New Horizons.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 23, 2021)

I loved it so much! My favorites were the chair, table, couch, dresser. I also like the tv (forgot there was one), stereo, closet. Now looking at pictures, I’d use the closet and sink as well. Makes no sense we get the rug in NH but nothing else and we can’t use it outside either :/.

I think I ended up buying them from a friend’s shop; don’t know if I ever managed to get that or the cardboard stuff from the villagers of mine that had it.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 23, 2021)

My favorite item in the series was the couch. I had the whole set at one point on New Leaf. I tried so hard to complete it and actually managed it.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 23, 2021)

I know it's a really popular furniture set, but it doesn't suit my personal tastes. Maybe it's my OCD, but seeing everything off-kilter and messy really bothers me. I have to put everything away at home, so my space is always neat.


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2021)

i didn’t use it for much, but i liked it! i especially liked the couch and the pink customization of the set. would definitely love to see it along with all of the other missing furniture sets in new horizons one day!


----------



## inazuma (Jun 24, 2021)

I love the sloppy furniture especially the bed!! They look so nice in my bedroom, and the fact that we can customize it makes it a lot nicer with custom designs. I have all the sets and i love Marshal, and he got nice sloppy interior. Well, not much from the sloppy set i like, but i can make an abandoned house with them xD


----------



## Icewolf88 (Jun 24, 2021)

I think it's cute! I'd love more messy stuff in New Horizons.


----------



## Flicky (Jun 24, 2021)

I like it, although I don't use it in my own town. I think I may have used it at one stage, though?

I was hoping the Sloppy Rug would work in my NH home, but it's sadly too big! I wish there was a smaller version, it would have been perfect for what I needed it for.


----------



## your local goomy (Jun 24, 2021)

I also really love the sloppy set! I'm honestly kinda disappointed with the furniture lineup we got in NH, especially since I was really hoping for the sloppy set, so I hope that in a future update, we'll get more furniture. I'd say that the sloppy bed, stereo, and sofa are my favorite pieces.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 24, 2021)

I liked the set because it had the natural look and ofc l'm not including the messing part, just the furniture without it alone. I don't like the flooring or the wallpaper but everything else is nice. I still don't get why there's a random sink for the set, the sink stands out.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 24, 2021)

Sloppy Furniture is so underrated, I love it. I wish it was in ACNH so bad. Hopefully one day


----------



## smug villager (Jun 25, 2021)

It was one of my favorite sets. Sloppy and Rococo. I'm bummed out we didn't get more furniture sets in NH.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 29, 2021)

Sets like these are missing in New Horizons, honestly. They have character, they are unique and not standard like most of the furniture we are currently getting. 

I used it in the house that I created in New Leaf for my fiancé, because he's always a bit messy and it was perfect. Even him, who doesn't care about Animal Crossing loved it.


----------



## Beanz (Jul 1, 2021)

I love the sloppy series, i like everything in the series except for the wallpaper and the floor. It needs to have a come back in NH.


----------



## Vanida (Jul 2, 2021)

I tried so hard to get my cousin into playing acnl with me and when you finally did I knew he had to have the sloppy set since he’s pretty sloppy himself lol. I love it. It’s just so hard to get the full set


----------



## Moonlight. (Jul 2, 2021)

it's not really one of my favorites but i do like it! my favorite item in the set is definitely the chair, i just like the general vibe of it lol.


----------



## RocketBoo (Jul 5, 2021)

it kinda fits how my room looks irl. i like it a little because of that.


----------



## CozyVillager (Jul 11, 2021)

I haven't used this furniture set much, not only because it's hard to find, but because I like to keep my rooms in Animal Crossing neat just like my real room.  I do like it though, it's really different from all the other furniture series. My favorite piece is probably the Sloppy stereo! It's cool.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 9, 2021)

This is probably my favorite set from any Animal Crossing game, now that I think about it. I’m hoping they bring it back in a future main series game release.


----------



## SierraMisst (Sep 23, 2021)

I never seen this series before and it is so adorable! I absolutely love it


----------



## xlisapisa (Sep 23, 2021)

It’s not my favorite furniture series ( I liked the minimalist and the regal series ), but it’s not bad. my favorite furniture items from the series would be the sloppy chair and the sloppy sofa because I be throwing my clothes on them in real life too. chips (or any snacks really) on the sofa is also very relatable.


----------



## Snek (Oct 4, 2021)

I always liked the sloppy series. One of my New Leaf towns had a seven sins theme and I used the sloppy series for the "sloth" theme. When I first started playing NL as a teen I thought the sloppy series reflected my irl room. I used to decorate my house like how my house would be in the real world. So in my first town I used it in my mayor house. I also liked it because of the sloppy stereo. I liked how the stereo had magazines piled on it.


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 4, 2021)

I liked the rug a lot. They actually added it to new horizon, but they forgot to include the clutter that made it the sloppy set ( all the newspaper and junk ).

I would love it if it returned. I could see myself using some of the items in it. Most of my houses have a somewhat sloopy look to them.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 6, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> I liked the rug a lot. They actually added it to new horizon, but they forgot to include the clutter that made it the sloppy set ( all the newspaper and junk ).
> 
> I would love it if it returned. I could see myself using some of the items in it. Most of my houses have a somewhat sloopy look to them.


When you said they added it to New Horizons, I almost lost it because I thought you were referring to the whole set. It took me a minute to find out you meant the rug.  The rug is cool, but I wish they kept the whole set. I really hope it returns in future installments.


----------



## Bok_Choy (Nov 14, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> I love the sloppy set and I have a house in new leaf that showcases it.
> I got excited when I found the sloppy rug in NH but that's the only piece of the set that made it in to the game it seems


 
do you know if they have the series in NH? It was one of my favorites and I’m hoping they do have it


----------



## RezDiggity (Nov 15, 2021)

Bok_Choy said:


> do you know if they have the series in NH? It was one of my favorites and I’m hoping they do have it


Yes! They brought the series back for the 2.0 update, albeit only four pieces: the bed, table (now 2x1), sink, and couch. Apparently they can only be found in the recycling in at residence services. They look great.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 16, 2021)

RezDiggity said:


> Yes! They brought the series back for the 2.0 update, albeit only four pieces: the bed, table (now 2x1), sink, and couch. Apparently they can only be found in the recycling in at residence services. They look great.


Four pieces is better than no pieces, I suppose. It’s a shame you can’t really do much with only four pieces, though.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 16, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Four pieces is better than no pieces, I suppose. It’s a shame you can’t really do much with only four pieces, though.


Yeah. I was disappointed that it’s only four pieces. I would’ve liked the Moroccan and Patchwork sets to have more pieces as well. Four isn’t enough. I loved the sloppy set in new leaf. I had it in my basement!


----------



## Eirrinn (Nov 16, 2021)

Im sad that we didnt get the full sloppy set  its perfect for basement builds (or in my case a frat boy house I made in new leaf lol)


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 19, 2021)

I'm indifferent to it. I like it but don't use it a lot.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Nov 19, 2021)

I love it  it made houses look a little more lived in in Animal Crossing.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 20, 2021)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> I love it  it made houses look a little more lived in in Animal Crossing.


Good point. The interiors now don’t really look _lived in_ at all.


----------

